# How long do leftover potatoes last?



## Michelemarie (Apr 20, 2006)

I made potato skins on Sunday and have the inside of five pounds of potatoes left.  I have not been able to do what I wanted with them (gnocchi) and thought I would just mash them up tonight with butter and sour cream.  

I get freaky about leftovers though.  Are these potatoes still good?


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

They'll be just fine. I usually put a limit of 5 days on leftovers, but my husband took the last of the pork roast I made last Friday in his lunch today. If you have a dependable refrigerator, and the food has not been left to set out very long, you can probably get close to a week on most things.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 20, 2006)

I had a friend that commuted 80 to Hanford (Richland Wa)-A desert climate.  He would pack ham, bread and mayo, LEAVE THEM IN HIS CAR, and eat sandwiches for lunch for 5 days, before returning home.

He would definitely say your potatos are fine.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 20, 2006)

They should be fine - you could also make mashed potato cakes with 'em!  Or Colcannon with kale or - I better stop!


----------



## Alix (Apr 20, 2006)

Shepherds pie...stuff perogies...they'll do til you're ready to use them Michelemarie.


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 20, 2006)

Make garlic mashed potatoes with lots and lots of garlic and Parmesan cheese!!!!  YUMMERS!!!!!!!


----------



## amber (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm the same with leftovers, a little freaky, so I dont go beyond four days.


----------



## freddi (Apr 20, 2006)

I've also heard of shaping them into patties and frying them like marmalady commented.  Has anyone made these, and can you add cheese to them without them turning to moosh because of all the grease?


----------



## Shunka (Apr 20, 2006)

Add just a touch of flour with the cheese if the mashed spuds are a bit on the more liquid side when you mix it and then fry the patties.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

I love potato cakes. Mom used to put egg, S&P, and flour in them, then fry. I like catsup on mine. 
I've seen a recipe somewhere that calls for adding crabmeat and chopped green onions to the potatoes. I guess you could add just about anything. Bits of ham or bacon would be good, and the cheese idea sounds great. 
I had some mashed potatoes leftover last week...I could kick myself for not thinking of potato cakes.


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2006)

Also a make ahead mashed potato casserole with cream cheese, butter and milk to desired consistency, then your favorite cheese on top.  This dish is good as long as there is any left, which won't be long.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 20, 2006)

Mashed potatoes, made into a pattie and fried, yummm. 

Haven't done it in years though, why?  I have no idea.

One of those things you forget about until one of you great folks come by and remind us of it.

Thanks a lot.

And MM,we would have no problems using them.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, for such great recommendations! Last time I made gnocchi and potato pancakes - both were good. This time I added a lot of garlic ,a stick of butter, a blob of sour cream and mashed them good. Covered with cheddar cheese and put in the oven to heat through. Wow - were they good!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2006)

Another thought! Freeze the potatoes till you get around to doing something with them.You could also use them in potato soup or potato bread.


----------

